# Ägypten



## brandungsteufel (24. Mai 2005)

Hallöchen,

bin ab Sonntag für 2 Wochen in Hurghada.
Gibt es da irgendwelche Möglichkeiten zu angeln?

Denke doch das man zum BG auf das Meer rausfahen kann,oder?

MFG


----------



## carp2000 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Brandunsgteufel,

bin ab Do auch in Hurghada, aber nur für eine Woche.
Ich bin im Sunrise Sleect Garden Beach, wo bist du?
hab leider auch noch keine Ahnung, wie man dort wo am besten angeln kann, aber vielleicht kann man ja was zusammen auf die Beine stellen.
Bin auch noch um jedne Hinweis dankbar.
Ich ruf aber gleich mal bei Kultur und Meer an, und frag mal, wie das mit Angeltrips von Hurghada ausssieht.
Ich war gerade mal bei denen auf der Homepage, witziger wiese kommen die aus dem gleichen kleinen Kaff wie ich. Wusste ich noch gar nicht.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## carp2000 (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Brandungsteufel,

hab gerade mal mit Kultur und Meer telefoniert.
Aufgrund der kürze meines Urlaubs kommt leider nur ein Tagestrip in Frage. 
Hier gibt es entweder die Möglichkeit 8 Stunden oder 24 Stunden rauszufahren. 8 Stunden kosten 230 Euro, 24 Stunden kosten 310 Euro (jeweils Vollcharter).
Insgesamt können vier Angler auf's Boot und zusätzlich noch ein paar Nichtangler.
Die Reise wird in der Regel noch hier gebucht, allerdings erfolgt die Abstimmung, an welchen Tagen man raus will, mit den Vertretern von Hotel und Meer dort vor Ort, sie melden sich bei dir im Hotel, um einen termin zu vereinbaren.
Beim 24-Stundenangeln kann auch nachts geangelt werden, was gut wäre für Zackenbarsch und Kalamare. Der Mann von Kultur und Meer sagte, ass im Moment (also Anfang nächster Woche) auch der Mond für's Nachtangeln i.O. ist.
Ansonsten sollte man eine 30lbs Rute und eine Multi mitnehmen, das gerät an Bord ist wohl nicht mehr das allerneuste, Köder und der ganze Rest sind aber vor ort auf den Schiffen verfügbar.

Interesse???

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## brandungsteufel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi

Ich bin im Iberotel Arabella für 14 Tage.
Der Preis ist nicht besonders günstig, nur wenn vier Angler an Bord sind.
Das Problem ist wenn du hier buchst weisst du nicht was du Vorort bekommst.

Besser wäre es dort was zu suchen, ist bestimmt auch billiger. 
Man kann dort immer handeln und der Anbieter hier will ja auch was verdienen.

Bin zwar nicht der grosse Bootsangler aber bei einem Trip wäre ich dabei.

MFG


----------



## brandungsteufel (24. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Schau mal hier, da läuft dir sicher das Wasser im Mund zusammen 

MFG


----------



## tobi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hallo ! 
Ich fliege im Sommer auch 2 Wochen nach Hurghade ins Giftun Beach Resort ! Da ich dort auch mal die Angel auspacken wollte, wollte ich mal fragen ob man dort auch vom Strand bzw. Steinküste o. ä. angeln kann ?


----------



## Sebi (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Tobi.


Ich war jetzt 2x mal in Ägypten einmal davon in Hurghada...... Angeln vom Strand...hmm weiss net. Weil dein Hotel bzw. jedes Hotel hat da ja seinen Eigenen Strand bzw. Strandstück. Ich habe da nie einen Angeln gesehen bzw. habe da auch net "am Strand" darangedacht weil:

1. Laufen da alle 5 m die Polizei bzw. Aufpasser rum
2. Ist die Fischwelt der Hammer direkt schon am Strand (aber net hammer fürn Haken)

Ich denke das es net erlaubt ist wegen den Gästen und der Fische die am Strand rumschwimmen (Riesige bunte Papageien Fische und Co.)

Vielleicht müsste man ausserhalb der Touristen-Strände was suchen, nur da alleine rumzurennen weiss net |uhoh: 


Aber schau mal hier http://www.kulturundmeer.de/angeln_rotes_meer.html

(Besonders die Trips bzw. der Tagestrip zum Lake Nasser, das ist der Hammer)


Bin grade selber am schauen und durchrechnen bzgl.Ägypten weil meine Freundinn da unbedingt wieder ein 3. mal hin will.......ich aber net so ;+ 
Aber wenn, dann auf jeden den Lake Nasser Trip :k 

MFG


----------



## tobi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Sebi !

Danke erstmal für deine Tips ! 
Wie meinst du das mit der Polizei ? Hab mich mal schlau gemacht, und in Ägypten brauchste kein Angelschein. Hab leider noch keinen und mache den dann nach'm Urlaub weil ich dann Zeit hab ! Ich würde natürlich nicht direkt am Hotelstrand Angeln gehen, halt schon etwas abgelegener ! ;-)
Aber so Grundsätzlich vom Strand aus würde das gehen, weil du meintest ,,die Fischwelt ist der Hammer direkt schon am Strand (aber net hammer fürn Haken) ,, ?

             MfG


----------



## Jörg2 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hallo Tobi,

ich war letztes Jahr im Mai im Giftun gewesen. Eigentlich ein ganz nettes Hotel. Angeln vom Strand aus kannst du aber vergessen, da vor dem Giftun ein Sandstrand ist (einer der wenigen). Es ist zwar ein Steg dort vorhanden, aber da dieser abends "zugeparkt" ist kann man das Angeln dort auch vergessen. Das Hotel selbst arbeitet mit einem Wassersportcenter zusammen, welches direkt neben der Hotelanlage am Strand ist. Dort werden neben Schnorcheltouren (kann ich ausdrücklich die 1 Tagestouren empfehlen) auch Angeltouren angeboten. Diese schienen mir auf den ersten Eindruck allerdings etwas unprofessionell organisiert zu sein. Allerdings, bei einem Schnorchelausflug hat der Bootsführer mal eine Kunstköder hinterm Boot geschleppt, darauf hat ein Barakuda gebissen. Dieser hat die Sehne allerdings durchgebissen, da der Bootsführer das Ende der Sehne am Boot festgemacht hatte.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen helfen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## tobi (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Jörg 2 !

Na das trifft sich ja gut das d uschonmal da warst ;-) ! Ne Schnorcheltour will ich evt auch malmachen, aber so Angeltrips sind mir eigentlich zu teuer wenn man von den Preosen hört ! Sind in der Umgebung vom Hotel irgenwelche grösseren Stege oder vielleicht ein Fischerhafen wo man im Hafenbecken mal Angeln kann ? Will halt net unbedingt ein Boot mieten wenns auch irgendwie vom Ufer geht !


MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Jörg2 (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hallo Tobi,

es ist zwar ein langer Steg vorhanden, von dem man bestimmt auch ein paar bunte Fische angeln kann aber wie gesagt, dort legen am Morgen die Boote mit den Tauchern und Schnorchlern ab, und diese kommen dann am abend gegen 17:00 Uhr auch wieder rein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man dort eine Lücke zum vernünftigen angeln finden kann.

Wenn du dein eigenes Angelgerät mit bringst (das dortige kannste vergessen) kannst du die etwas preiswertere Angeltour buchen. Dort werden Köder besorgt und die Tour dauert glaube ich so 6 - 8 Stunden. Bezahlen tust du dafür um die 30 - 40 €/Person. Der Preis war damals für zwei Personen auf dem Boot, findest du mehr die mitfahren wirds preiswerter. Und vorallem das Handeln nicht vergessen.

Gruß
Jörg

PS: Beim schnorcheln am Strand wirst du keine Fische sehen, da dort auch keine Korallen sind. Der Tagesausflug kostet nur 16 € mit Mittagessen und ist einfach genial.


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Ich war auch schon 2 mal in Ägypten,das letzte mal Ostern im Diana Beach Resort( Hurghada)dort kostet ein Vollscharter 350 Euro inc 3 Mann besatzung,komplette Verpflegung und Angelgeräte,dieses Schiff hab ich schon für Oktober klar gemacht,da ich in der letzden Woche der Herbstferien wieder dorthin fliege,bei uns am Hotel wurden auch Angeltouren angeboten,nur das ich später rausbekommen habe das auch viele Schnorchler an Board sind,das hab ich mir aber dann doch nicht angetan,wollte ja schließlich keinen Schnorchler am Haken haben,wenn einer von euch vor hat einen Schnorcheltörn zu Buchen,dann fahrt bloss nicht zur GIFTUN INSEL,erst mal ist auf der Insel die reine Abzocke angesagt,und vor allem legen da so um die 30 Boote an,gleichzeitig :r wenn ihr mal richtig schnorcheln wollt dann Bucht euch eine TagesTour nach Machmeya,das ist eine Privatinsel mit einer der schönsten Korallenbänke und großen vielen Fischen,es ist wirklich einmalig,dort haben nur 2 Boote die Lizens für,diese Insel anzusteuern,und das noch nicht mal an einem Tag beide Boote gleichzeitig,wenn ihr wollt kann ich euch gerne mal ein paar Fotos von der Insel reinstellen.


----------



## tobi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Moin Forellenudo !

Wäre echt super wenn du uns mal so nen kleinen Vorgeschmack geben könntest ! ;-)

MfG


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Tobi
Ich werde euch heute Abend mal einen Vorgeschmack geben wie es dort aussieht,es einfach nur Traumhaft schön #6


----------



## tobi (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Jo danke ! Bin schon gespannt und werde mir die Bilder dann gleich morgen früh am Rechner so als Morgenschmanker anschauen ;-) .


----------



## Forellenudo (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Würde die Bilder gerne reinstellen,nur ich habe die auf einer Foto CD(Foto Magic)und weiß nicht wie ich die darunter bekomme ;+ kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Wenn das auf der CD kein besonderes Format ist, kannst du die einfach auf dein PC kopieren und dann ins Board stellen. Sollte es doch ein besonderes Format sein(was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht glaube) dann such mal nach nem Umwandlerprogramm das aus diesem Dateiformat jpeg's macht !


----------



## Big Fins (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hallo Udo,
mach die Bilder doch mal mit dem Windows Explorer auf und zieh sie per drag and drop in einen Ordner auf den PC, sollte eigentlich funzen.
Wenn Du die CD einlegst, einfach per Mausrechtsklick "_Öffnen mit_" auswählen.
Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

So,hier erst mal das Schiff wo wir mit rausgefahren sind und das wir für den Oktober wieder gebucht haben #6  #6 

Die anderen kommen gleich auch noch #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

So und jetzt das schiff


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Die Bilder von der Insel Mameya kommen gleich #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

So und nun die Herlichen Bilder von der insel Mahmeya,fahrt bloss dorthin,es ist einmalig schön,und nach dem Mittagessen fahrt ihr 2 Kilometer weiter in eins der Schönsten schnorchel und Tauchreviere Ägyptens #6  #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Noch mehr #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Und noch ein paar #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Jetzt kommt die Härte,auf einer kleinen Insel Namens Mahmeya,einen Klo aus Marmor,wir hätten es nicht geglaubt wenn wir nicht dort gewesen wären,und das Gelbe Bott auf dem Bild ist das schiff mit dem Man rausfährt,die Kufen des Katamarans sind aus Fenster,dort kann man schön die Unterwasserwelt beobachten #6


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Damit ihr euch mal ein Bild machen könnt wie es auf der Giftun Insel zugeht,hier mal ein paar Bilder,ich kann nur davon abraten,dort lagen Zeitweise 30 Boote :r 

Der Ausflug mit dem Katamaran beinhaltet ein Mittagsbüffet und die Schnorchelausrüstung,die Besatzung ist sehr freundlich und sehr Hilfsbereit,ihr werdet nicht entäuscht sein,das kann ich euch versprechen #6  #6wer aber nicht schnorcheln möchte,kann auch auf der Insel bleiben,die kommen euch dann wieder abholen,der Ausflug geht den ganzen Tag.


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hi Udo !

Die Bilder sind ja echt klasse ! Das Klo ist ja echt super ;-) 
Danke für den Tip und die Bilder bezüglich der Giftun Insel . Dann weiss ich schonmal wo ich nicht hinfahren werde !


----------



## Forellenudo (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Tu dir das und deiner Familie nicht an,das ist wie auf einem Basar,aber Mahmeya solltes du unbedingt machen,es wird dir immer in erinnurung bleiben,so schön ist das da #6  #6


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Du bist gut . Bin gerade mal 18 Jahre alt . Ne eigene Familie habe ich noch nicht gegründet. Ich fahre mit nem Arbeitskollegen ;-)


----------



## Jörg2 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Halllo Udo, Hallo Tobi,

wir hatten damals vom Giftun Hotel aus einige unterschiedliche schorcheltouren gemacht. Es ging auch auf die Giftun Insel. Da wir im Mai in der Nebensaison da waren, war nicht so viel Betrieb. Damals konnten wir dort ein bisschen schnorcheln, aber ansonsten ist die Insel nichts weiter als ein Trostloser Strandhaufen im Meer mit einem aber wirklich tollen Strand, wenn die ganzen Boote nicht da stehen würden. Ich denke wenn man in den Ferien dort hinfährt wird man ganz schön enttäuscht sein, wie Udo schon gesagt hat.

Zum Thema angeln bin ich auch der Meinung, dass man um eine "kleine Investition" nicht herum kommt. Ansonsten wirds nur unprofessionell und man erlebt ne Pleite. Und da bin ich der Meinung, dass ich lieber 100€ bezahle als 50€ für einen enttäuschenden Tag. 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Wie meinsten das mit 50 € für eien enttäuschten Tag ? Ich will ja nur so abends oder nachmittags mal so just for fun angeln ;-)


----------



## Jörg2 (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Das war in Bezug auf einen Angelausflug mit dem Boot gemeint.


----------



## tobi (3. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Achso ! Ich werde wie gesagt mich dann da mal umschauen nach Stegen, kleinen Häfen oder ner etwas steileren Küste. Das mit dem Boot mieten werd ich lassen da ich mit nem Kollegen fahre und der nicht so das interesse am Angeln findet.


----------



## Forellenudo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Steiküsten in Ägypten? |supergri  |supergri  #6 ja die findes du,aber in der Wüste |supergri  |supergri


----------



## tobi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Ja mensch du weisst schon was ich meine . Dann halt grössere Stege oder ein kleiner Fischerhafen. Sowas wird sich doch da irgenwo finden lassen ! Oder meinste etwa net ?


----------



## Forellenudo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Wenn du in Hurhgada bist,kannst du in dem alten Hafen Angeln,der liegt aber im alten Teil von Hurhgada,und wenn du aus der Stadt rausfährst gibt es bis zum nächsten Ort genug möglichkeiten wo kein einziges Hotel steht,da ist praktisch nur Sand #6  #6 also Angeln bis zum umfallen #6


----------



## tobi (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Na also genau das wollte ich hören *grins* ! Und noch besser wäre wenn du mir sagen könntetst wie weit es vom Hote lbis zu diesen Hafen ist ?

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## Forellenudo (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Sag mir die genaue Bezeichnung wie das Hotel heißt und wo es liegt,und ich kann dir helfen
 #6


----------



## Forellenudo (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

Dein Hotel liegt ca.7 Km vom Hafen entfernt #6


----------



## tobi (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: Ägypten*

7 km  ?! Das is mir zu weit weg da müsste ich ja jedesmal hinfahren. Aber ich werde schon irgendwo ein brauchbaren Steg auftreiben  .


----------



## 10_Windstärken (6. April 2008)

*AW: Ägypten*

Hallo Zusammen, hier kurz der Bereicht von Februar 2007. Ein Gelbflossen Thun mit ca. 10 11 Kg. und einen Barakuda hab ich verloren und einen nicht idendifizierbaren Biss in 30 mtr. Tiefe muss was großes gewesen sein da wir unter uns 800 mtr. Tiefe hatten und die Schnur auch gleich nach ca. 2 min gerissen ist. Gefahren bin ich von Sharm el Sheike (60.- €) und dass war ein Schnorcheltrip. 3 Tage später habe ich ein ganzes Boot gechartert aber kein einzigen Biss gehabt. Egal thats Live. 

Ich fahre heute Abend nach Düsseldorf und flieg wieder nach Sharm el Sheike. Diesmal ohne meine Frau und ohne meine Kinder. Das heißt ein ganze Woche fischen und kein Uhr hat gültigkeit. 

Natürlich nehme ich alles selbst mit 2 x Multirolle Okuma und 2 50 lbs. teilbare Hochseeruten und jede Menge leckere Tintenfischköder aus USA sowie Rappalas und Powerjiggs. Vorsichtshalber nehme ich noch 1000 mtr. Schnur mit da ich noch ein paar Kilo frei habe. Brauch ja nur Angelzeug und schick daherkommen muss ich da ja zum Glück nicht.  By 10_Windstärken


----------

